# Race 'n' ribs



## Puff1 (Aug 20, 2006)

Doing a couple racks as I watch the race live from M.I.S  
Couldn't make our yearly trip to join my bud's on the infield right on turn 3   Both racks are rubbed with Wolfe Rub. Apple & Hickory are the wood for today. Perfect weather for cooking & racing  
Too bad I have to watch it on T.V.  
I hope these spares come out better than the disaster I cooked a few weeks ago


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2006)

Good looking bones bro!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 20, 2006)

update?


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 20, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> update?


Went in the foil at 4:30. Added a little more A.J. than usaual. Bumped the temp up to about 250 too.






 are crossed.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 20, 2006)

relax


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 20, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> relax







No can do


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apple juice???      No WOLFE RUB FOR YOU!!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 20, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apple juice???      No WOLFE RUB FOR YOU!![/quote:19vorxjg]
Yes I spritz!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I spritz! [/quote:2x0jwea5]

I heard that about you!


----------



## Finney (Aug 20, 2006)

Look good so far Poof-daddy.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 20, 2006)

I think they were in the foil to long! This is what fell out when I opened it  



Quite a bit of pullback of the bones  



I did have some help from my little buddy   She said they look fine


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 20, 2006)

Those bones were sticking out far  IMHO it is better to have them a little over done than under done. Have you ever tried them without foil? May take a little longer but I feel you get a better end product. Also I found that you can crank your temps up to 240-250 and you will get just as good of a result.

Chris


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 20, 2006)

Looks like you did a fine job Puff.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2006)

Puff, the lil' one is a "Super Cutie" to begin with!!  You better buy lot's of guns for when she grow's up!!!   The rib's looked fine to me!!  You're eating them, not turning them in for a score so don't worry about them being overly tender!  Good job bro!


----------



## Finney (Aug 20, 2006)

Puff, they looked good to me.  I don't like to eat bones anyway.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks brotha' man  
No need to buy guns 'nuff said there!
I know i'm not turning in for a comp. , but some day I want to.
I get pretty nevous around all of you pro's, so I want to do the best I can!
I need more taste tester's around here, my wife is not a very good critic.
But anyways here they are. Fallin' off the bone but still very tasty(must be the rub)!







And my biggest and bestest critic gives them a big thumbs up


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 20, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I need more taste tester's around here, my wife is not a very good critic.



You ship some of your meat to me and some others here and we will be happy to tell you what we think!!  

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 20, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you will!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 20, 2006)

Now that's a cutey!  Get that crap off her arm, she don't need no
decorating!

  A agree with Chris..better over done than underdone...The last ones
I cooked had 2 bones fall out, and they were still very good.

I think you've hit the 2 different ends in your last two cooks, now
keep cooking and aim for the middle!  A very good learning experience,
and I'd guess a good dinner!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 20, 2006)

Looked good Puffy!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 20, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Now that's a cutey!  Get that crap off her arm, she don't need no
> decorating!
> 
> A agree with Chris..better over done than underdone...The last ones
> ...


She's into the new "I want a tatoo like Daddy phase"
Cap I told my wife the same thing. I have to find the middle of the road spot and park it


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 20, 2006)

Normski said:
			
		

> OK we know how they look  :? How did they taste :?:  :?:  :?:


Not bad at all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

Is that cornbread in pic?


----------



## Finney (Aug 21, 2006)

CrazyWhiteMan said:
			
		

> Is that cornbread in pic?


Looks like it to this southern boy.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 21, 2006)

Good job there PuffRacer.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 21, 2006)

Ribs look good...the kid is a cutie....do you think it was the extra AJ that overdid the ribs some..its really not about how they look but how they taste


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 21, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> CrazyWhiteMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, it's a recipe Scotty gave me [smilie=muffin.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 21, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Ribs look good...the kid is a cutie....do you think it was the extra AJ that overdid the ribs some..its really not about how they look but how they taste


I think that's what happened. I usaually just spray a little juice in before I foil. This time I used a little more. They tasted very good though.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's all that matters!  As long as that little cutie was happy you did a fine job!!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 21, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She loves Daddy's cookin'


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully she will out grow that!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully she will out grow that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote:q5uwkpbc]
I think I have a while before that happens  

Hey look Nick your favorite smiley is back [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 22, 2006)

Great looking ribs Puff, your daughter is just adorable, I can't believe she came from your loins. By the way...get that crap off her arm. You think anybody is going to hire her when she gets older? :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Great looking ribs Puff, your daughter is just adorable, I can't believe she came from your loins. By the way...get that crap off her arm. You think anybody is going to hire her when she gets older? :roll:


She wants to be like her Daddy  

She gets her looks from her Mother thank God


----------

